# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Sweet Potato Pancake

## JaneDoe

Ingredients
 150g of sweet potato puree
 1 Whey Protein Scoop
 3 Egg whites
 1/4 Cup of Nuts (Optional)
 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda
 1/2 Teaspoon of Nutmeg
 1 Spoon of Cinnamon Soup
Method of preparation
1. In a large bowl, mix all the ingredients together until the dough is smooth.
2. Insert the dough in a preheated skillet over high temperature and
wait for bubbles to form on the surface. When that happens, turn the dough.
Nutritional information
Calories: 309
Proteins: 40g
Carbs: 35g
Fat: 1g

----------

